# Pure pear



## mainecr (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's what I did....any feedback?

I picked up 30 pounds of bartlett pears from the school yard. I ran them through my homemade fruit grinder, and tried to press them. The pulp "gummed" up the burlap, so I gave up and pulp fermented this batch. Used a strainer to get juice. Adjusted the sg to 1.085, and the acid to .75. Added the balance of the chemicals, and let some lalvin 1118 go to work. 6 days, and the sg is 1.10. It's going to drop plenty of lees...although it looks like I'll get 2 gallons of wine from 15 pounds of pears.

Anyone tried this? What can I expect next year?

PS...already had 26 gallons of various pear recipies going...and don't have much secondary storage capacity left....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds about right to me with he typo on the sg. 1.010 I belive is where it is at now. Im betting this should be a good wine, is it done fermentingor is it just moving along slowly now.


----------

